# Another Wilton Vise Restoration



## wildo (Jul 12, 2016)

There's already lots of these types of threads, and I don't think I have any new info to contribute to the topic- but who doesn't like seeing these things spruced up!? Sit back, grab a cold one, and enjoy the pics.

I recently picked up a Wilton 9350 bullet vise for the shop. This is a 3.5" machinist vise with a swivel base which I thought would be about the perfect size for my small shop. To be clear, I _am_ happy with the size, but I guess I thought the vice might be a bit lonely... so I also picked up a Wilton 830 to accompany it. Isn't that both funny and ridiculous? In a hobby shop 10' x 12' big- I'll have two vises... hahahaha!

Both vises were paint stripped, degreased, and wire brushed to bare metal. I originally picked up some "sage green" direct to metal alkyd paint from Benjamin Moore since I was quite happy with the DTM Ben Moore paint I used on my lathe, however, after spraying it on I was extremely unhappy with my color choice. So I once again paint stripped it and went ahead and picked up the standard Rustoleum Verde Green hammered spray paint that everyone else uses. Best I found is that you can only buy this paint in packs of 6 from Home Depot online, and so I think my plan is to try to sell 4 cans on ebay to help recoup some cost from my original paint idea mishap.

All of the body components were painted, and the exterior hardware was wire brushed to remove the rust. I do have plans to make copper soft jaws for both vises, but I don't currently have a milling machine. Once my lathe is up and running (soon!) I can probably use the milling attachment to create the soft jaws. That will make a nice first project for the lathe (milling attachment) anyway. Overall, I'm super pleased with how these turned out and they sure are a nice addition to my modest shop!


----------



## chips&more (Jul 12, 2016)

Nicely Done!


----------



## f350ca (Jul 12, 2016)

Very nice, mine sure needs that treatment.

Greg


----------



## wildo (Jul 12, 2016)

f350ca said:


> Very nice, mine sure needs that treatment.
> 
> Greg



It really was pretty straightforward! A wire wheel, some Purple Power (or your favorite paint stripper) and a can of spray paint was pretty much all it took. Give it a go! Also- nice looking GSD! I'm partial myself.


----------



## hman (Jul 12, 2016)

wildo: "I do have plans to make copper soft jaws for both vises, but I don't currently have a milling machine."

Check out a posting of mine from March 1 of this year: 
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...in-your-shop-today.14637/page-216#post-376643
No milling machine needed.


----------



## wildo (Jul 12, 2016)

hman said:


> wildo: "I do have plans to make copper soft jaws for both vises, but I don't currently have a milling machine."
> 
> Check out a posting of mine from March 1 of this year:
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...in-your-shop-today.14637/page-216#post-376643
> No milling machine needed.



Great tip!! And I especially love that vise brake. I've been wanting one of those for quite some time. That's going right on the shopping list! The copper jaw liners are super cool, and probably even more convenient, but I really like the look of the full copper bar jaws ala Tom Lipton at Ox Tools. Perhaps I'll do liners on one and full copper on the other. At any rate- thanks for the tip!


----------

